# Portfolio for University UK?



## mubblegum (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello,

I have been pursuing photography for years, but have finally reached a stage where I have the option of studying at university. However, they not only require a portfolio of my photography, but also idea or sketchbooks and journals that we may have. Now I've never really kept anything of the sort... I tend to spontaneously take photographs of a moment or a person, or I just set off out on a day-trip for a particular reason. Does anyone have any particular advice on what these things may contain and how I would go about creating one, as I'm at a loss to think what I would put in one?

Thank you.

p.s. if there are any other tips and advice for portfolios, presentation, themes, etc, I'm very open!

Please feel free to check out my website http://mubblegum.com


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 30, 2009)

Most uni's here view photography from an arty-farty position, I would base your portfolio around pretty creative shots, you have plenty, do around 12-15 for the port, then I'd knock together a notebook of ideas/meanings for the images plus a few extra of others you have online to point out at the interview. Don't worry too much though if you have the grades/experience/passion, it'll come through at the interview, they are really concerned about how committed you are to attendance over the next couple of years so if its a passion as opposed to hobby you'll get in. Good luck, you have some nice stuff by the way. H


----------



## bwlergh (Jan 30, 2009)

Like Flash Harry said, pick between 12-15 images. Make sure your images show variety, and different techniques. All they want to see from the portfolio is that you have a keen eye. Your photos do not have to be perfect, try to stay away from repetitive shots.
At the interview they expect you to be keen on the course.


----------



## mubblegum (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you both for your advice. Very useful! I especially like the notebook.
I was also wondering about sizes... as some of images are different sizes unfortunately for various reasons, would it be best to mount them within the portfolio?


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 30, 2009)

Calumet, drummond street, london NW1, can supply you with a leather slip in portfolio type album from spicer-hallfield which holds around 20 8 x 10's, I use one myself to show clients, comes boxed and reasonably priced imo and will save mounting etc, just a little double sided sticky tape on the page, a rule or knife blade to slide the print in position, remove rule, press down, instant portfolio. Go for it, around 20 quid Ithink. 

PS. have them all at 10 x 8 inch, google loxley colour, theyre in glasgow, upload your files to them or send a cd, do all PP etc and size them properly, if the files are colour correct tell them no correction, they are pretty cheap when getting a few done, fast turnaround and top quality. H


----------

